
Silk — Interactive generative art - bawllz
http://new.weavesilk.com/
======
jamesbritt
Some amazing generative art, done with Processing, here:
<http://complexification.net/gallery/>

You can grab the source for these and play around with them, tweaking values
to see how things work.

One of my favorites is Sand Traveler. The underlying algorithm is relatively
simple, but the results are stunning.

These are presented as Java applets, but Processing 2.0 now lets you export
code to JavaScript (processing.js).

It also exports to Android apk files, so you can build Android apps with
Processing.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Very interesting. It's random, but not enough to keep you from controlling the
brush to create natural images.

Trunk on fire: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?cz63>

Flower: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?cz7z>

------
Void_
This is implemented with canvas. Cleaned source: <http://pastie.org/5391134>

~~~
pavlov
FYI: that's a copyright violation because the original source doesn't carry a
license that would allow it to be modified and reproduced.

~~~
jrajav
That may be a matter of debate:
[http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/26548/what-
is...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/26548/what-is-the-
default-software-license)

------
anigbrowl
Quite impressed with this; only thing 'wrong' with it is that the gray/black
color should erase rather than add. Thanks for the source link Void_.

I do a fair bit of generative music stuff, so I'm impressed with that part as
much as the pretty colors: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?czw6>

~~~
dualogy
> I do a fair bit of generative music stuff

Wow, got any of that online somewhere yet?

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm kind of shy about my music :-)

~~~
dualogy
Which GM by others out there you like and would recommend, then?

------
ChuckMcM
Ok this was mine : <http://new.weavesilk.com/?czgl>

Would love to see a retina iPad version of this.

~~~
spyder
mine: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d640> <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d6bb>

~~~
thinkdevcode
dueling dragons: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d7h7>

------
riffraff
previously on HN, the non-new url

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2089615>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2101422>

------
cwilson
I've literally had this on repeat for almost 3 hours now:
<http://new.weavesilk.com/?d06a>

So cool.

~~~
merlincorey
Even cooler is that you can select another color and DRAW ALONG WITH IT!!!

------
jff
<http://new.weavesilk.com/?d07y>

Simply doodling, when out pops the angel of death. Lovely :)

~~~
lywald
Made an angel too (tried to do Tyrael but can't pull it off)
<http://new.weavesilk.com/?d9he>

------
Zolomon
I am sorry, but what am I missing - where is the interaction? I can't interact
with the art I create. What is the difference between this and Photoshop (or
any other image editor for example) except for it being browser based and
playing some sounds in the background?

It is very well done, and what you can make with it is very impressive. Good
work!

~~~
zalew
> I am sorry, but what am I missing - where is the interaction?

you can paint on creations while they play. try it
<http://new.weavesilk.com/?d07e>

------
pnewman2
My attempt at Ringo: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?czix>

------
zoba
These make a good 'just because' mini gift :)

Here is a heart: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d38q>

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
You have to think a little different to create smooth curves.
<http://new.weavesilk.com/?d3hr>

------
twodayslate
This is pretty old but still pretty fun. <http://new.weavesilk.com/?cz33>

~~~
SenorWilson
[http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/02/hSbE0...](http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/02/hSbE0.gif)

------
casinaroyale
Ha, here is mine. Fire and ice. <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d1q5>

------
hankScorpi0
Interesting idea - I had implemented a similar symmetry concept in one of my
ios apps (<http://gravitypaint.com> \- if you want to check it out).

Why not extend it to also cover radial symmetry - should be easy to add and
you can let the user set the angle etc...

~~~
karolist
All I get is a parked domain on gravitypaint.com

~~~
vog
All okay here. I can access the website without any trouble.

However, a website with some picture of an iOS app is much less interesting
than an interactive web application, at least for me.

~~~
PaintWithCode
My intention was never to try and impress anyone. That "app" was actually born
from a mistake. I was messing with some particle generation in ogl for iOS,
forgot a clear and found myself very amused with the results. From there, I
used it as an excuse to explore PS and UI design, and the addiction fed itself
until I got overwhelmed doing other projects.

I have long since realized that getting noticed in an app marketplace requires
some serious time, PR and effort - none of which I am fond of parting with at
the moment.

------
fumar
mine...sadness. <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d323>

------
SenorWilson
Look, I made a cat <http://i.imgur.com/KK9fk.png>

------
likeclockwork
Pretty cool, reminds me of this: <http://al.chemy.org/>

------
ohashi
Everytime I play with Silk it feels wildly beautiful. I don't know what it is
about it, but I love it.

------
pwenzel
PAUL <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d36f>

~~~
rumberg
Frightening chicken cat: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d376> ;)

------
fidz
Could someone list another apps that can make "beautiful" graphic like this
app? (Or at least, something that could be done by non-artist, no photoshop /
pattern / texture needed to generate the graphic).

------
yonilevy
With the symmetry setting disabled, this is an interesting way of freestyle
sketching (more so with a Wacom) <http://new.weavesilk.com/?d4e6>

------
apha
I think I made a demonic, dual-wielding Samurai:
<http://new.weavesilk.com/?d119>

Or it may just be a mess.

------
gpmcadam
Probably obvious. A nuclear explosion: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?dayj>

------
alan-saul
This is superb, thanks for posting I must have missed it the previous times.
What is the ambiant music playing in the background?

------
hendi_
Frightening. <http://new.weavesilk.com/?czjy>

------
mkelley
Genisis - <http://new.weavesilk.com/?e4xj>

------
Kiro
Works really good on the Android browser where things like this usually lag
out (Galaxy S3). Smooth.

------
pirateking
<http://new.weavesilk.com/?d1q4>

Very awesome. Needs undo!

------
phate
Mine: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?dao2>

------
geuis
Works great on the iPhone five. The ad is a bit annoying in that it covers the
entire interface.

~~~
fumar
Interesting this works better on my Galaxy Nexus than on my four year old
MacBook. Chrome on my Nexus rules...

------
ofca
Super! I'd love the option to change the color of the background. Any way to
do that?

~~~
kettlelakes
Yeah, you can edit CSS with Inspector, change background-color for <body>.

------
Dilan
It would be great if you could easily set the picture as your desktop
background.

------
contravert
Can someone explain the technical details on how this program works?

------
pseut
-> "Note, Silk has sound, Mute?"

That was considerate and awesome. Thanks.

------
spyder
one more:

<http://new.weavesilk.com/?d6v4> (needs 1920x1200 or above)

------
Techasura
i would keep this background music running during my work.. makes me
refreshed.

------
earroway
Superb.

------
wavesounds
Wow, just wow, amazing!

------
nmb
hi yuri! :)

------
jQueryIsAwesome
This app is consuming my soul: <http://new.weavesilk.com/?czkk>

And Ctrl+Z would be nice.

~~~
ygra
I guess Undo would go a little against the spirit of this which includes a
little randomness :-)

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Well God dammit! I want to control everything, even randomness!

------
ghostblog
This is so dumb. Why is this art, because it's pretty? God listen to the
music. So cheesy. It's the "Alienware" aesthetic. Nerd

